# Tale Of Four Gamers (Grot)



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok. So, I am running a Tale of 4 gamers. 
The People Are:
Me: Da Red Paintjob Grot, Space Marine Aquila Brethren
Haven't asked permission to put real name yet: Needs to make Account, Imperial Guard
None of yer buisness!: SaulTarvitz, Space Marine Exorcists
Ross: Sethis, Angels Vermillion




I Have got my Battleforce in the post, But am not using it all.
So, to Do this month:








These Guys.
Close Ups:








I had a Feeble attempt at GSing them. I wanted to give them character.








I tried them out at my Local Gaming club, to see how they work. This guy got an extra sight for sniping a Termie!








Sargeant (these guys are inspired quite a bit by Cyrus in DOWII. He just rocks. period.)








Facemask I am proud of.








Tactical Squad.








Assault Squad.








Assault Squad Vet. He's Unstoppable!

And, The final Touch to this army, My WIP Rhino, In all its awesomeness 









Thanks for Looking!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Good job fella im pleased to see more people on here pulling together as a team, believe me its a tough job keeping things organised lol.
Il be following this intently to see what emerges, good luck to all involved.k:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool! I like following these threads. Hopefully it come together for you guys. (I'll be watching your progress):victory:


----------



## SaulTarvitz (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all, this is the momentous first post. Since I am "Haven't asked permission to put real name yet: Needs to make Account, Space Marine Exorcists" I figured I should introduce myself, and this is an appropriate place for it. 

So, I am as of now SaulTarvitz, and 40k is not my main game. I am usually a WFB player, and can be found using my Chaos Dwarfs or Khemri armies. When I do play 40k though, I usually field my pre-heresy Emperors Children. I also have armies of Black Templars and Battle Sisters, and occasionally dabble in Specialist Games and tLOTR SBG. 

For this article, I am collecting a new Space Marines army of Exorcists marines. I just liked the colour scheme, so I decided to go with it. I'm currently brainstorming rosters etc, so hopefully I'll be able to post my first month's purchases and a plan of action for your enjoyment, along with a few pictures. 

Anyhow, I'd better get to work; progress will be posted shortly. 

_The Emperor Protects_

Saul


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Firstly, hey Saul. Welcome.

Greetigs aside, good luck everyone involved (when/if they make accounts). May the best man/woman win. Yours is looking good DRPG, nice rhino XD


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Woo more marines to look to for inspiration. Nice start Grot and welcome Saul. Looking forward to see your progress guys


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah I love watching space marine armies grow. Excorsists ehh? I used to have a 1000pt army of them. Loved them. I will be def. watching this thread with interest.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be watching this thread with interest.

Loving the GSing grot. I wish I could use the stuff, but alas, it is beyond me at the moment.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ah. Hi Saul, Didn't know THAT'D be your name! Thought you'ld go Astragoth. Anywho, good to have yer. Thanks, but i don't rate my GS work really.


----------



## SaulTarvitz (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, here it is. 

*MONTH 1*
My mission should I choose to accept it is to build a force of Exorcists Space Marines. 
My budget for this month: £50. 
My purchases: Nice and simple, Battle for Black Reach. Although I already have had at least one (possibly two) of these, they became Emperors Children (pre heresy). This time, I decided to get this great value set and more or less assemble it straight from the box. This gives me one HQ, 2 Elites and 1 Troops (though for the moment I will just use them as two five-man squads and ignore the special weapons, most of my regular opponents are sporting enough). This month is very much experimental in colour schemes. I wanted to keep it simple, so at the moment it is Mechrite Red over Chaos Black undercoat, given a strong and severe Blood Red Highlight, and an equal parts wash Baal Red and Badab Black. the shoulder pads and backpack were edged Chaos Black (although Salamanders Black would be just as good, if anyone still has any. DO NOT use 'undercoat black,' as it dries too glossy) where I had gone over, and the chest eagles were done in Iyanden Darksun and then washed with an equal mix of Bad Moon Yellow and Gryphonne Sepia (though Yellow Ink would be so much better if anyone still has it!). This is a technique I picked up in an article in WD 24- (I will find the right number and pass it on. I remember the article featured an Ostermark Empire Army). The cloth was based Adeptus Battlegrey, and then highlighted to Skull White. 

Having assembled my tactical squad and commander, the dreadnought will be painted in the same scheme. The terminators, however, will be left for the moment. I find with my other armies that terminators are a vast number of points, and usually only die one in six times. As with the laws of probability, however, this fails in practice: they tend to die 9 times out of 10. Essentially, it's all 50/50, they either die or they don't! The upshot of this is that there will be no place for them in my army at this point in time, however they will be joining my army at a later date, so watch this space...

I have been thinking about army selection, and am currently thinking of two 5-man tactical squads for the moment, a dreadnought and I'm tempted to use my commander to represent Kor'sarro Khan or possibly someone else...

There will be pictures to follow before the month is out...

When the forces are painted, there might be a game to be had as well: details next month!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok. My Post will follow as soon as i think of it before 9pm. But suffice to say, There WILL be a game. Now only Saul's GF has to make an account. Oh, guys, I'm also cheating horribly and using a commander i didn't buy. I think these guys would prefer to get a game than not let me due to lack of a model


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Um, Hi. I'm "Haven't asked permission to put real name yet: Needs to make Account, Space Marine Bike centered Force (Ravenwing?)"

I've made an account. :biggrin:

Real Name: Ross

My marines were going to be Blood Ravens to start with, but I decided that a static-y army wasn't my style and went for Angels Vermillion (because Flesh Tearers' insignia is a pain to paint) instead.

My first month's purchase was supposed to be the Ravenwing boxed set, but it (and my command squad, and commander boxes) is now 10 days late from Wayland games and I'm probably going to have to instigate "Lost package refund" measures soon. Sigh.

I also didn't realise until now that Sauls army is going to look semi-identical to mine. Um. Bit late to do anything about this now as I've already printed off my custom decals and painted a tac squad.

Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SaulTarvitz (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all. I'm sure our armies won't be too alike. We shall manage. The only irony is if we'd all gone with our first choices, there would be 2 blood ravens forces and exorcists. But hey ho. 

@Grot: Fiend! No, I can live with a temporary stand-in for a month, I'm sure. We can trust that a suitable commander is planned and in the works... Anyway, as I said, its a small minority who are seriously that pedantic! All it does is suck fun out of the hobby. 

So how go the armies? I have some finishing off on 11 of my 12 models now, and that's month 1 done. Am now considering what's next month. Without giving too much away, I'm toying with an elites choice, or possibly fast attack...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I am Wresling with sodding ultramarines paint scheme. Can't get it how i want it. Sethis, I can tell you now, He uses a darker red, so that'll be ok. Thanks god i didn't do BR too though. Anywho, If those damn bikers don't arrive we'll have to proxy first month


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well i have 9 bikes atm, including an attack bike, they're just not the command squad bikes. As it stands I can field 10 Tac marines, 5 Scouts and an unspecified size bike squad in battle. I also have a converted attack bike to put my commander on... but no commander. Lovely.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

That's bummer. Not arrived today yet?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hopefully there should be 4 pics attached to this post.

One is of a biker with a melta gun on an augmetic arm coming from his backpack, leaving both hands free to control the bike. This is made from a plastic melta and a Sentinel CCW arm. Credit for the idea goes to my friend Ben.

Another is of the command of a tac squad, showing the lightning motif of the 4th company "Stormbringers".

There is also a shot of their transport, a razorback/rhino with twin linked Assault cannon. This can of course be swapped for the Lascannon or heavy bolter options. I am currently working on a twin linked heavy flamer option using a Land Raider Redeemer inferno cannon, on the logic that it's big enough to count as twin linked even though there's only one of them! As soon as my bloody Ravenwing force arrives then I should have the parts to do a twin linked multi-melta option as well.

Finally there is a shot of the tac squad as a whole.

Edit: You can only really see it on the Sergeant, but I am using custom decals/transfers for this army, as there are no Angels Vermillion transfers done by GW. Patterns were found at www.bolterandchainsword.com, and the paper and acrylic spray bought from www.craftycomputerpaper.co.uk/. You just print the designs you want onto the paper, then spray it with the acrylic spray! Apply as regular GW transfers and hey presto! There should be some more shots of these as I progress. The tactical markings on the tank and shoulders are home-made in Microsoft Paint.

Bear in mind these are all very WIP and simply painted to a standard where I'm not ashamed to put them on the table!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

My. God. Still not yet? Bummer. I have had bad thing happen too  Ordered a FW Battlesuit (R'Myr) on thursday for my bro (birthday Sunday) in First class. Assumed it would arrive. It is 9PM sat evening, and no Battlesuit= Angry Grot.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Still no Ravenwing? I have a crapload of painting still to do (R'myr not here yet :angry: )


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Forgeworld can take the best part of 3 weeks to arrive...

Shipping times seem to be done in batches, so its all incredibly random.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Aye I called apparently i can expect 'by the end of this week/monday' :angry:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Next friday it is sir!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

No Ravenwing.

Ordered on the 1st.
Dispatched on the 10th (4 days late in itself)
Now I have to wait 28 days from the 10th before they'll repost it.
So I'll probably get it in time for my birthday (20th July). Sigh.
In the meantime i'm moving house, and don't have a lot of time/room to paint. Should be back into the swing of things about July 3rd or so.

Won't be at Garrison tonight, going to see Transformers at the IMAX. Yum.

Where are the other two, and why aren't they posting pics of their models?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Do not know. They are Not too hot with cameras, I will help them. We willhave to fudge things a bit it seems.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I've heard that life is what happens while you wait for plans to work out, so not surprising really.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Shas'o Arrived today. big whoops! We are happy now.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok, This thread hasen't dies, i am just a lot slower than i thought. Somne weekday next week, we are having a game, there will be battle report, pictures, and my....... ULTRAMARINES! (I'm not changing them again, they are all almost painted.) So hang in there.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

UPDATE! We met and had a game. 4th Player got lumped with unexpected work, so couldn't show, but my little brother filled in. So, our armies:









My Ultramarines. (Captain Pictured is a Proxy, Real HQ coming month three.) They're quite a nice army, no?










Saul's Exorsists (he was the only one to actually finish them on time!)










Ross's Angels Vermillion (They didn't arrive in time, so some parts not fully painted.)










And my Little Bro (Shas'o Sautark on here) Was kind enough to fill the gaps. Can you see my birthday present to him. Yup, that's forgeworld!

Continued next post.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

We played two games, Ross vs. Sautark and Grot vs. Saul.

So, for the battle report, I have written it in the style of a short story from the leader of my armies' perspective. But first, my list (I didn't ask the other's for their lists):

Captain Augustus (Thunder hammer)

Scout Squad Ixis (5 men, Heavy bolter and a sniper rifle)

Tactical Squad Pheron (5 Men)

Rhino Invictus (Storm Bolter)

Assault Squad Malleus (5 Man, Power Fist, Storm Shield, Plasma Pistol)

******
As the midday sun glared down on the battlefield on Tasitus Minor, Augustus surveyed the area. Calgar himself had sent him to claim a servitor in the area that had witnessed a previous battle, as it had Heretical information in its secondary Cortex. As he located the Servitor on his auspex, he sighted marines from the Exorsists chapter. "Relent! The Servitor is ours!" He said down the vox-channel.

Turn One:
Augustus sighted a Dreadnought in the opposing army "Damn" he spat. The vox-channel crackled into life "This is chapter masted Julius Ferox, This Servitor has been claimed for the Holy Inquisition! Stand down! There is no need for bloodshed!" Augustus ordered his men forward. "We claim the Servitor in the name of Ultramar and the Emperor! Relent Immediately!" Said Augustus. "We will come to blows, Should you continue of this path. The choice is yours... Brother..." Was the reply. "So be it." Muttred Augustus to himself, as he gave the Order to fire to Scout Squad Ixis. Squad ixis opened fire, Sniping one Marine and mowing another down with Heavy bolter fire. Squad Malleus Shot forward and raked the Dreadnought with Plas-fire, but to no effect.

Turn Two:
"Heretics! Traitors!" Screamed Ferox. "A Heretic may see the truth and seek Redemption, but a Traitor may find no rest, not in this life, nor the next! In Nomine Princeps!" The Skies Darkened as Battle Barge _Flaggellum Daemonum_ of the Exorsist fired a Bombardment at the field. It proved largely inneffective, but the shockwave snapped the tracks of the _Invictus_. One of Squad Ixis was also felled by Bolter fire. 
"The Inquisition and their Lapdogs have betrayed men beyond count!" Yelled Augustus. Another two marines of the Exorsists Chapter were felled by Ultramarine Bolter Fire. Squad Malleus Charged the Dreadcnought, but two of their men were killed as the Dreanought lashed out at one, And threw another over his shoulder.

Turn Three:
One Ultramarine fell to a pot-shot as Ferox and his Retinue Charge Augustus and Pherion. One more Ultramarine was brought low by a Combat knife, and Augustus was badly wounded by Ferox himself, But Augustus raised his hammer and brought it down, Ending Ferox's part in the battle. Despite the loss on men and the damage done to their leaders, neither side relented. The last two marines from the first exorsists Squad were brought low by Fire from squad Ixis- they had Truly earnt their place in the chapter.

Turn Four:
Malleus Immobilized the Dreadnought, While Augustus brought a score of Exorsists low with his hammer. Seeing the battle lost, Exorsists teleported into their battle barge, Leaving Victory to Augustus.
******

Augustus Breathed Hard as he limped toward the servitor, His breath coming hard. HE squared up to the Mechanical Abomination, And spoke "Tell me all you know." The Servitor Whirred to life, Responding in a monotone. "Query: Do you refer to the battle on Hyperios?" "Yes." Responded Augustus. The servitor Nodded. "It began like this...."


----------



## SaulTarvitz (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is the somewhat overdue month 2 post: 

*Month 2*
Purchases: Scout Snipers box set, £15. 
Carries to next month: £10.

This adds another Troops choice/scoring unit to my army, and a modicum more ranged support. To keep points to a minimum and the unit expendable, they will all carry sniper rifles. As for paintwork, largely the same as before, though adapted to suit scout armour (I painted an Exorcist marine and a scout for Grot a while back, and I was really pleased with the scout). The only thing that required further thought was the cloak. Now, I never understood the logic of camo cloaks, given the background has always been quite explicit that marines do not use camouflage: they are to be seen and feared. So, looking to the rest of my force, I decided to use white to tie the scouts in with my force commander. 

All the best, and look forward to seeing everyone elses month 2s. 

Saul.


----------

